# Soap with just lard?



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

We have a freezer full of lard. Is there a soap that can be made with just lard? I know it is a much softer fat. 

Becca


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, it is possible to make an all lard soap, but it might not have much cleansing power. Why not pick up a small package of coconut oil at Walmart and use that as at least 20% of your fats and the lard as 80%. It will improve the bubbles and cleaning power of your soap. I use SoapCalc lye calculator to figure my ingredients.

SoapCalc


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Linn! What kind of soap would I make then. Would it be bar soap? I've never made soap before, but I do have a friend who does that I can learn from.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Traditionally, lye soap was just lye, water, and lard or tallow.

I keep seeing that a lard soap has no cleansing power, but I disagree. The soap I usually make is just lard and it does a good job cleaning. I grate it for dish soap, laundry soap, and use the bars in the shower. It also takes grease off your hands easily.

Even soft lard will make a hard soap. Don't be afraid of it. .... like I said, that was the traditional way of making soap on the old homesteads.


----------



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay. I think I might give it a try. I checked out the soap calculator - very nice! The one thing I don't know though is how much soap I will have in the end. How many ounces of lard would one batch be, and about how much soap would that yield? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Add the total weight of your fats, oils, water and lye and that should give you an approximate weight for the finished product. Your soap will probably lose about 10% of the weight as it cures because of the evaporation of water.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

RebeccaB said:


> Okay. I think I might give it a try. I checked out the soap calculator - very nice! The one thing I don't know though is how much soap I will have in the end. How many ounces of lard would one batch be, and about how much soap would that yield?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


That was my big question too. If you go to this thread and read post #21 you will see the recipe that Cyndi gave to me. I was using a 5 lb Velveeta box as my mold, it's dimensions are 3Â½ high x 3Â½ wide x 12Â½ long and this recipe fits perfectly. My DH made me a wooden mold because my box is just about at the end of it's life.

HTH

ETA: Forgot to tell you how much I enjoy this basic soap, as does everyone that I have given bars to. My mom likes it so much that I've been making batches just for her, I swear she takes baths just to use the soap. LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callie,
I'm so glad you found that thread from last year so I don't have to re-post the recipe.

Lard, on its own, makes a wonderful soap that has stood the test of time. If you want to add an essential or fragrance oil, I'd recommend between 1.0 - 1.5 oz for the recipe in the thread that Callie posted.

Lard makes a rock hard bar of soap, and when left to sit for 6-8 weeks, will last forever and lather quite well.

Look up my soapmaking page for a pictorial on how to make soap.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I sell many bars of "Old Fashioned Lye" soap made with lye, water, our own rendered lard, and orange EO. I market this as a Stain Stick and paired with a stiff brush, it's a great seller for the laundry room. Several customaers have told me how well this gets food stains out of their clothes. LOVE LARD!


----------

